# Maybe I am dumb...but...what the heck does "update your status " mean?



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I get a "65% complete on my account" and I have NO Earthly idea what more they want from me??? Some grey lettering says "update your status" for 13%????? What status? Married, Single, ??? Online/offline?? Anybody understand this stuff?

I actually like the new format and easy to read pages. I just don't understand what additional information is needed to be 100%

Is there a primer on this somewhere?

thanks richg99


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

update your profile page.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rich...we're both dumb

Been stuck there for weeks


----------

